# Before and After



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

First TKR ( Total Knee Replacement ) 









Second TKR Revision









See the length of the second one below the knee. That's called the "Spike". Damn. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

So how do you like them? That's my longer term plan.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Can only do it twice, right?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like they put a big roofing nail in there...


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, the doctor says if you screw this one up we'll just put a longer one in. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> Well, the doctor says if you screw this one up we'll just put a longer one in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


my ortho surgeon told me what ever i break he can fix....:thumbup:

years ago i asked him why he was an orthopedic surgeon....

said he didnt want to deal with sick people....

i said you're just a mechanic that replaces or fixes parts....

he said, yup....a very well paid mechanic....:whistling


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Did they get you walking the same day?


----------



## prcroofing (Feb 10, 2017)

I have to ask... How is the pain level with something like this? I had never seen what it looked like nor know anyone who had this done. I am curious.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

To be clear, this is the same knee. First TKR was infected. 

Pain......First one yes. Second one, a little discomfort at times from the lower spike. 

Walking same day.......first one not so much. Second one, YES. Like night and day. 

Two different surgeons. Have my 1-1/2 year check up soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

